# CC Butercomb vs #1 All Systems



## Bowie's Mom (Oct 1, 2016)

Hello! I've been reading a lot lately about grooming tools. Hoping to find some great deals on Black Friday, please let me know if you hear of any sites having sales. I'd like to know if anyone has used the #1 All Systems comb and if they thought it was as good as the CC comb. I'm planning on keeping Bowie in a puppy cut and read that the Buttercomb 000 may be a better fit than the 005, which is for long full coats. I'm hoping I have the model numbers right. Also what about using the CC Face and Feet comb for the body? I know lots of members just love the Frank's Universal slicker brush, which one did you get? Looks like there's a pink one and a red/orange one. What's the difference and would a slicker be needed for Bowie? How about clippers, any that you really like? As always thanks so much for all the great advice!!! P.S. I usually post from my iPhone, how can I rotate the pics?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Bowie's Mom said:


> Hello! I've been reading a lot lately about grooming tools. Hoping to find some great deals on Black Friday, please let me know if you hear of any sites having sales. I'd like to know if anyone has used the #1 All Systems comb and if they thought it was as good as the CC comb. I'm planning on keeping Bowie in a puppy cut and read that the Buttercomb 000 may be a better fit than the 005, which is for long full coats. I'm hoping I have the model numbers right. Also what about using the CC Face and Feet comb for the body? I know lots of members just love the Frank's Universal slicker brush, which one did you get? Looks like there's a pink one and a red/orange one. What's the difference and would a slicker be needed for Bowie? How about clippers, any that you really like? As always thanks so much for all the great advice!!! P.S. I usually post from my iPhone, how can I rotate the pics?


IMO, the All Systems tools can't hold a candle to CC.

I would definitely get a CC Feet and Face comb, no matter what length the dog's coat was. You still need it for the face. Pixel is very small, and in a puppy cut, and I actually ONLY use the feet and face comb for grooming her... never the bigger comb. I DO use a slicker on her, but the Universal slicker is too big for her little body. I have a small CC slicker that seems to fit better. This would depend a LOT on his adult size... It would take FOREVER to groom Kodi with my little slicker! :laugh: Until you know how big he will get, you can start with a slicker meant for cats, from your local Petco or Petsmart. These are a lot cheaper, and you won't mind moving on to something else if he needs it later.

As far as nail clippers are concerned, brand makes a LOT of difference here, and that's something I didn't learn for WAY too long. Kodi used to fight me like crazy when I clipped his nails, but be fine when the groomer did his nails. I didn't understand that ALL the ones sold at typical pet stores squeeze and pinch, before sort of ripping through the nail. He fought because it hurt! I finally smartened up, and bought a good pair if Resco nail clippers at a dog show. They go through their nails like a hot knife through butter. You can shave off thin slices if you are afraid of cutting too close. You can buy them online from Cherrybrook:https://www.cherrybrook.com/resco-pro-series-scissor-style-pet-nail-trimmers/

The stupid thing (on my part) was that these aren't even expensive. Now two of my dogs sit and just hand me their feet to get trimmed. Not Pixel, but she's just being a little brat. SHE has to be wrapped in a towel and held by Daddy, while I do one toe at a time, with cookies in between!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I agree with Karen the face and feet comb is a must. It's a comb I use every day on my two. I can comb Truffles coat with it. I love the Frank's Universal slicker, but you probably won't need it until Bowie has his adult coat.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

I have the CC #005 buttercomb, which is 7.5" long but I prefer the #012 and #014 because they're smaller, 4.5" long. I think you might like the #012 and #006 (face/feet) buttercombs for a Hav in a puppy cut instead of the #005 or #000 buttercombs.

The main reason I like using the smaller CC buttercombs (006, 012, 014) is they weigh less so easier on my hands & wrists.


----------



## Bowie's Mom (Oct 1, 2016)

Thanks for all the help! I bought a kitty slicker and flea comb yesterday. Looking for a sale on the cc face and feet comb. I really like the look of those nail clippers. Has anyone used a dremel for grinding the nails? How about clippers for the coat, any ideas on a nice one?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Bowie's Mom said:


> Thanks for all the help! I bought a kitty slicker and flea comb yesterday. Looking for a sale on the cc face and feet comb. I really like the look of those nail clippers. Has anyone used a dremel for grinding the nails? How about clippers for the coat, any ideas on a nice one?


Yes, I have a Dremel, and have tried it. But it's not for me, for a couple of reasons. First, it takes a LONG time to grind off the amount you can clip very quickly. My dogs seem to do better just getting it over with. Second, with the ones with beards, there is NO way I can Dremel them by myself. They lean over to look at what I'm doing, and get their facial hair caught in the Dremel! OUCH!!! So the Dremel mean needing two people to do a job I can quickly get done by my self for two out of my three. For Pixel, I think the length of time it takes to grind nails would be more stressful than just getting them done.

I do have a good set of body clippers (Andis) but even with the longest guard on them, they clip shorter than I like on Pixel, who is the only one in a puppy cut. I like her short enough for convenience, but still fluffy enough that she looks cute, cuddly and distinctly Havanese. I can get the look I want much easier by scissoring her. It takes longer, for sure, but I don't clip her that often... about 3 times per year.

I do also have a set of small rechargable clippers (I think they are also Andis) that are extremely useful for feet and sanitary areas.


----------



## Bowie's Mom (Oct 1, 2016)

That's so funny, never would've thought about the beard getting in they way! I'm just such a wuss when it comes to the nails. My mom clipped Bowie's the other day and oh my gosh the drama! He screamed so loud, had her totally intimidated! Screaming before she had even clipped! I'm always touching his paws and nails cooing how pretty his little toes are. I have a Resco guillotine style, which mom used, but it was for my Kuvasz and it's pretty big. It worked fine on Moxie, though. I'm going to order the Resco scissor type, thanks!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Bowie's Mom said:


> That's so funny, never would've thought about the beard getting in they way! I'm just such a wuss when it comes to the nails. My mom clipped Bowie's the other day and oh my gosh the drama! He screamed so loud, had her totally intimidated! Screaming before she had even clipped! I'm always touching his paws and nails cooing how pretty his little toes are. I have a Resco guillotine style, which mom used, but it was for my Kuvasz and it's pretty big. It worked fine on Moxie, though. I'm going to order the Resco scissor type, thanks!


Yeah, sounds like Pixel. She's a real baby about it too. There's hope though. Kodi was a baby about it for a LONG time, and I can do him by myself now, without any fuss. It just may take years!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

I have used a Dremel on my dogs nails for years. Still do on my big dogs. On the Havs I moved to an Andis nail grinder. Tip: use while dog is still really wet all over from a bath and teach them to lie down on their side. This helps keep the hair out of the grinder. Anyway about 4 -5 months ago I bought a Resco clipper (small) as Rexy's nails were getting big enough that the cat nail scissor type clippers didn't work anymore and sometimes I wanted to nail trim separately from a bath. The Resco is a great nail clipper though I do have to say that operator error has resulted in a few cut quicks which NEVER happens when I use a nail grinder. Leo and Rex will lay on their backs across my lap and let me clip their nails. I always keep Styptic powder at hand in case I draw blood. Thankfully only 2-3 times but I hate doing that to the pups. I think a lot of what the dogs accept has to do with how confidently the owner handles the grooming tool. I just deal with grooming in a very matter of fact Way with the full expectation that the dog will lie there and take it. Seriously, it's not as if there is a choice so leave the drama for that famished starving look when I am too slow with dinner!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Pucks104 said:


> Seriously, it's not as if there is a choice so leave the drama for that famished starving look when I am too slow with dinner!


HaHaHa!!! ound:


----------

